#ubuntu-co 2011-04-11
<LamusJ> Buenas, la pag http://www.ubuntu-co.com esta caida?
<toplop> buenos dias
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-co :D
<Andphe> hmmm
<Andphe> hollman, !!! PING !!!!!
<Andphe> lamusj, tenes razón
<hollman> Andphe, pong
<Andphe> no nada ya llame a Sergio, el dominio expiro
<hollman> Andphe, cual ?
<Andphe> Record expires on 2011-04-09 15:38:55
<Andphe> ubuntu-co.com
<hollman> ushhh
<hollman> que descuido
<kuadrosx> Andphe: uish epic fail
<lamusj> clear
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-12
<JaimeRave> parece que el DNS de Ubuntu-co.com esta caido
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: tabla!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esa joda no pasa los parametros bien
<SergioMeneses> le dije q excluyera mis listas y nada
<SergioMeneses> q pena ome
<IngForigua> jajajajaja pa que se crea cuenta en ese medio masivos
<IngForigua> de spam jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, je!
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> mk si q  pelota :S
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: relajado
<IngForigua> sergiokof_: ole tacaNito
<SergioMeneses> estamos los sergio's \o/
<IngForigua> mandando top posting
<IngForigua> sergiokof_: quiere creditos en uco si ud es de debian-co
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, naaaa deje a s3rg10k0f sano
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: lo que pasa es que el pidio creditos
<IngForigua> y lo pidio con top-posting
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, por hay lo vi con el kof y el czam en una foto del flisol xD
<IngForigua> una foro vacana 2 debian 2 ubuntus
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso!
<SergioMeneses> aunq se la tiro el kal con el comentario jajaja pero bueno
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: o/
<IngForigua> cual?
<IngForigua> facebook neeeeeeeeee
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, \o
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, como vamos?
<stOrmBlast> !karma stOrmBlast
<kubot> stOrmBlast: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<stOrmBlast> :(
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, pues bien, me toca trabajar enfermo =[
<stOrmBlast> :P
<sergiokof_> IngForigua, mucho miserable
<sergiokof_> si yo tenia el boton 
<sergiokof_> de ubuntu
<sergiokof_> :-P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jejeje
<stOrmBlast> pero bueee, y sumerce que mas ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, super... correteado de trabajo pero feliz
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, naaa mire se fue mi hermano por su culpa :S
<stOrmBlast> yo quiero que me paguen por hacer algo que me gusta :(
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jejeje... a mi me pagan por eso... pero no es estable xD
<IngForigua> y la reunion
<stOrmBlast> pero haces lo que te gusta hacer :P eso es lo importante 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, voy
<IngForigua> aghhhhhhhhhhh SergioMeneses que hacemos
<sergiokof_> ole
<sergiokof_> OT
<sergiokof_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aNrFt_W7lM&feature=related
<sergiokof_> muy chistoso
<sergiokof_> ese man
<IngForigua> a ver
<sergiokof_> jaja
<stOrmBlast> uy hablando de eso, llamemoslos a todos, me tome una pastilla pa la gripe y ya estoy medio dormido 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<sergiokof_> eso si un duro para jugar
<IngForigua> xD
<IngForigua> ole
<IngForigua> sergiokof_: porque pide creditos
<IngForigua> si ud es de debian colombia
<sergiokof_> jajaj
<sergiokof_> es jodiendo
<IngForigua> y con top posting jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, el sergiokof_ es de los vieja guardia en u-co :)
<IngForigua> naaaaaaa ese es de debian-co
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ome no han pagado el dominio?
<kuadrosx> :X
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, andamos en esas
<kuadrosx> de buenas que no se los han robado
<kuadrosx> :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, pero shhhh
<JaimeRave> estoy sin correo desde esta mañana por eso :(
<SergioMeneses> JaimeRave, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> huy hombre q pena...
<kuadrosx> uisch que fail
<JaimeRave> de vaina q no es el principal pero si el que uso para Mesa y Wine
<Adalid_Negro> buenas
<JaimeRave> Todavia nada de Ubuntu-co?
<Andphe> si ya esta renovado
<Andphe> se deben estar propagando los dns
<Andphe> pero los dns tiene la inf
<Andphe> y el registro whois ya esta actualizado
<Andphe> JaimeRave, debe ser de tiempo la cosa ya
<JaimeRave> Pues si
<JaimeRave> aunque en lo del dns esta desde ayer, no crei que se demorara tanto
<JaimeRave> Listo, ya revivió, ya empezaron a llegarme los correos de nuevo :D
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-13
<locodir-user> hola, instale gnome10.10 con un monitord 1024x768 y luego cambie el monitor x 1 nuevo y de mayor resolucion d 1280x1024 y no sale como cambiarlo
<locodir-user> instale grandr ., pero tampoco sale la resolucion d 1280x1024 como le hago sin reinstalar
<locodir-user> HELP
<locodir-user> SIGO ESPERANDO UN CONSEJO
<locodir-user> nadie sabe como reconfigurar mi nuevo monitor
<locodir-user> sin reinstalar
<metameta> holaaa
<Lamusj> Buenos dias!
<Lamusj> Alguien sabe cuales son los pasos o la pgina para hacerce miembro oficial de ubuntu?
<Andphe> Lamusj, hola
<Andphe> Lamusj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<Andphe> siga los pasos uno a uno si encuentra problemas en alguno de los pasos
<Andphe> pide ayuda :)
<awake> Buenas
<awake> una pregunta compañeros, porq todo los comandos q escribo en la consola me votan un mismo error
<awake> no se ha podido localizar el paquete XXXX
<awake> donde dice XXXX varia por 
<awake> install
<awake> build-essential
<awake> o cosas así
<awake> eyy compas
<Andphe> como que comandos awake ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-14
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR: s3rg10k0f \o
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR: cuente q paso con su evento en venezuela?
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, tocayo
<s3rg10k0f> que odnda
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: bien hermano aqui pasandola :d
<s3rg10k0f> si vio la foto de los dos de ubuntu y los dos de debian
<s3rg10k0f> jejeje
<s3rg10k0f> quedo para el recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: si en el FB jaja esta buenisima :D
<ElWuilMeR> SergioMeneses, 0/ todo bien y por allá.? Y pues pronto, pronto yo te aviso, tienes un tema asegurado jejeje ;) solo dejame buscar el hilo de temas a tratar de acuerdo a lo que vea....
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR: oks... quedo al pendiente :D
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: a finales de mes creo q me paso por allá :d
<SergioMeneses> :D
<s3rg10k0f> eso me avisa
<ElWuilMeR> Entornos graficos probablemente va a ir...!! Pues esta Unity2D, Gnome3, KDE y otros ya que es de eso que estamos viendo ultimamente ^^
<s3rg10k0f> y vamos y nos tomamos algo
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR: o.0
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: vale de una!
<diego__> hola alguien me podria decir como asignar una variable en c
<ElWuilMeR> diego__, v = a -> http://es.kioskea.net/faq/3169-las-variables-en-c#2-2-asignar-un-valor
<diego__> necesito que lo que salga de un switch entre en una variable como hacerlo
<stOrmBlast> :D
<Ferx> hola
<Ferx> alguien que haya probado sesiones remotas XP en linux ?
<hollman> con reminna
<hollman> Ferx .. 
<hollman> o se fue ...
<Lamusj> Buenas tardes, de casualidad alguien sabe como puedo cambiarle el nombre a las particiones montadas, es que dicen Sistema de archivos 54GB
<Lamusj> quiero cambiarselas a documentos o algo asi!
<IngForigua> Lamusj: ping
<IngForigua> Lamusj: ud se dio de baja de ubuntu colombia?
<Maleck> Alguien de colombia que me pueda colaborar
<IngForigua> Epa solo esperan 2 min
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-15
<IngForigua> hola Lamusj
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Lamusj> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, late
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<darkhole> buenas noches
<darkhole> @ingforigua a reunion
<darkhole> entonces ubunteros!
<darkhole> quw se cuenta hollman?
<darkhole> se va de colado bogota mesh en el stand de ubuntu co?
<darkhole> jeje
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jajaja 
<SergioMeneses> le arrienda unas tabletas del piso a don hollman xD
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, kuadrosx IngForigua \o
<darkhole> hollman ???
<darkhole> sergiomeneses y como le fue en el flisol?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, super!
<darkhole> Ubuntu Co como participo?
<SergioMeneses> ahora mismo ando montando las fotos en mi picasa para pasarlas al de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, coordinador, motivador, compinche, asesor... etc! hasta de soporte een instalaciones
<darkhole> yo no he tenido tiempo
<darkhole> jeje
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ojo... el IngForigua tiene todo eso a cargo... sería bueno algo de ayuda de los del concilio
<SergioMeneses> :D
<darkhole> yo he estado hablando con el estos dias, cuadrando cosas para este sabado
<darkhole> creo que seriia bueno hacer la reunion aqui ya que hay logs
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> q lastima el bot
<SergioMeneses> m4v, ping
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ↑↑↑
<darkhole> tonces hollman_ ?
<hollman_> merd
<hollman_> se quedo hollman en la oficina
<darkhole> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, darkhole IngForigua mientras termino de subir las mias https://picasaweb.google.com/nejode/FLISOLCaracas2011#
<darkhole> que cuenta?? no le hace falta ser parte del concilio de ubuntu co?
<IngForigua> ole SergioMeneses el reporte viejo
<darkhole> esta en la oficina hollman_ ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ando en esas papa
<hollman_> hollman esta en la oficina; hollman_ en casa :P
<darkhole> y eso?
<darkhole> jajajajaja
<hollman_> olvide cerrar el xchat :P
<IngForigua> metale chancleta papa
<SergioMeneses> hollman, es multisesiones xD
<sepirothem> hollman, que mas hermano
<hollman_> patenme ahi ;)
<hollman_> **pateenme 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, \o
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, la proxima q nos veamos
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> hollman, sepirothem IngForigua darkhole https://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/Flisol2011?feat=directlink
<IngForigua> (21:14:21) ChanServ: (notice) You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<IngForigua> sergio el reporte no fotos papa
<IngForigua> vamso a demostrar al flisol que somos los mas poderosos en colombia
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jaja es q lo somos no necesitamos demostrarlo
<darkhole> ejeje
<sepirothem> como no... veran el de quilla
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pere q ud dice reporte pero la ingeniera dice q trabaje xD
<hollman_> esa fotos deberian estar en la galeria de u-co
<sepirothem> y menos mal que hollman va  a estar aca
<IngForigua> darkhole: papa su reporte tambien
<SergioMeneses> hollman, para alla van
<IngForigua> hollman_ yo las subo despues
<darkhole> si es necesario para que otros sepan que deben superar
<hollman_> bre
<SergioMeneses> igual tener todo eso para los futuros reaproval
<SergioMeneses> xD
<darkhole> bueno, empecemos
 * IngForigua esta enfermo
<darkhole> comienza reunion del concilio de ubuntu colombia a las 21:16
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, hagale maestro le doy la palabra esta vez!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, el correo q envie
<SergioMeneses> lo leyeron?
<darkhole> bueno para empezar es una reunion corta
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sepirothem darkhole ?
<darkhole> 1. Contacto de Ubuntu Co
<hollman_> :-o
<IngForigua> xD
<darkhole> quiero saber que es lo que piensan del papel que ha desempeñado AndresMujica
<sepirothem> darkhole, sin palabras
<hollman_> yo ya hable con el en privado
<hollman_> y le dije; si no tiene tiempo, entregue el cargo
<darkhole> por mucho son 3 puntos hoy, asi que desarrollemoslos de una vez
<hollman_> y me dijo que lo estaba considerando
<IngForigua> Cuando le mete le mete bien pero lamentablemente sus responsabilidades no lo dejan
<hollman_> por que es asi; no tiene el tiempo
<hollman_> ademas
<SergioMeneses> ..hablen uno al tiempo
<hollman_> es muy dificil ubicarlo
<sepirothem> propongo a andres meneses
<sepirothem> sergio meneses
<darkhole> yo conozco el compromiso del man
<IngForigua> +1
<sepirothem> lOl
<darkhole> pero hay que reconocer que no se necesitan ganas, sino tambien un poco de tiempo
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si el se la vive bastante ocupado :S
<IngForigua> porque no vamos todos y que los miembros decidan creo que los presentes estamos en capacidad
<hollman_> yo propongo a IngForigua !
<IngForigua> y hacemos mas participe a la comunidad
<darkhole> y la empresa de el le come bastante tiempo
<hollman_> si pudiera votar 2 veces lo haria por IngForigua 
<sepirothem> yo propongo a sergiomeneses
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<ariasfonseca> hola a todos
<hollman_> por tiempo y dedicación
<IngForigua> hola chupeta
<darkhole> que mas
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, haga una votacion normal
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, shhh log
<sepirothem> votos por sergio menese 
 * IngForigua xD
<sepirothem> +1
<hollman_> he leido muchos tweets e emails de SergioMeneses donde expresa aveces que esta muy ocupado
<darkhole> diego recuerde el codigo de conducta
<hollman_> darkhole, es otro que aparece de a ratos
<hollman_> sepirothem, igual
<IngForigua> bueno porque no hacemos encuesta en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> hollman, trabajo y estudio como todos
<ariasfonseca> hi IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hollman_> en ese orden de ideas creo que el mas adepto es IngForigua 
<darkhole> porque somos el concilio
<hollman_> SergioMeneses, claro; solo doy mi punto de vista ;)
<darkhole> no hay necesidad
<darkhole> somos pocos
<hollman_> es lo que se ve desde afuera
<sepirothem> hagamos algo los que quiera ... postulense
<IngForigua> Yo creo que todos estamos en capacidad de ser el contacto
<SergioMeneses> hollman, fresco hermano no hay lio :)
<IngForigua> me abstengo de votar
<darkhole> de mi parte me gustaria que todos pasaramos por ese puesto
<ariasfonseca> :D
<sepirothem> quienes se quieren postular para el cargo de contacto de U-co
<IngForigua> porque no esta andres
<darkhole> por eso me gustaria ser candidato
<hollman_> vengan, alguno de uds patee a hollman
<hollman_> es que me dice que hollman_ no esta registrado para paearme yo mismo
<ariasfonseca> jajajajaj
<hollman_> gracias
<IngForigua> hollman_ no pude
<darkhole> bueno. entonces la pregunta seria
<darkhole> cambiamos de contacto?
<hollman_> Lamusj, tonces, 
<hollman_> darkhole, +1 a el cambio
<darkhole> que dicen?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si andres no puede si!
<darkhole> me gustaria que andres estuviera tambien
<IngForigua> No voto
<ariasfonseca> si +1
<IngForigua> 0
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, no debe demorar en llegar
<darkhole> eso espero
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como q no vota!
<SergioMeneses> eso es antidemocrata :S
<IngForigua> quiero saber la opinion de andres
<Lamusj> hollman_ como vamos?
<m4v> SergioMeneses: pong?
<sepirothem> +1 al cambio de contacto
<ariasfonseca> IngForigua: no vota porque sabe que va a quedar el
<ariasfonseca> jajajaj
<darkhole> bueno, en ese caso dejemos para el final eso, cuando llegue andres
<SergioMeneses> m4v, hermano andamos sin bot en el ubuntu-co-meeting _:S
<SergioMeneses> q pasraía?
<hollman_> con un frio pero todo bien ; como va su proceso ubuntu member ?
<SergioMeneses> pasaría?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, \o
<m4v> SergioMeneses: cual bot? (hay varios=
<darkhole> bueno siguiente punto
<SergioMeneses> m4v, ubuntulog creo q era
<darkhole> 2. Nuevo horario
<SergioMeneses> o el ChanServ 
<Lamusj> hollman_ hasta ahora empapandome de todo! falta un buen tiempo!
<hollman_> Lamusj, pero al pelo; en lo que la comunidad pueda, se le colabora
<hollman_> con los testimonios
<darkhole> se que fue un poco arbitrario, pero me toco
<hollman_> toca que empieces  trabajar para ganarlos ;9
<hollman_> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, fresco :D igual algo similar habia hablado con IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> acerca del horario
<darkhole> sino seguiriamos buscando una hora por meses
<sepirothem> Bueno y la reunoin que
<sepirothem> ???
<Lamusj> hollman_,  jaja sii esa es la idea, empezar a trabajar en forma! igual quiero hablar con riachard para las mesh aqui en qqta
<IngForigua> este horario es una chimba
<darkhole> todas las reuniones seran los jueves de 9 pm a 10:30 pm
<sepirothem> darkhole, todos los jueves o cada 15 dias
<hollman_> Lamusj, yeahhhh redes libres por colombia; ahì esta senekis tambien pa que colabore y SergioMeneses 
<darkhole> sepirothem esta es la reunion  el chat de reuniones no tiene bot
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, sepirothem IngForigua listo ya solucionado lo del bot
<SergioMeneses> volvamos al canal -meeting
<sepirothem> darkhole.. lo se pero es q se desvian de las cosas
<sepirothem> todos hablando de todo ...
<darkhole> vamos al ca nal
<julianarmando> sergiomeneses cual es el canal ?
<IngForigua> ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, #ubuntu-co-meeting es el canal de las reuniones
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, por eso migremos
<SergioMeneses> ariasfonseca, aqui es para contactar a IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> xD
<sepirothem> hollman_  hermano por aca lo esperan unas frias bien frias
<hollman_> sepirothem, esoooooooooooooooo
<hollman_> yeahhhhh
<hollman_> a mallar con redes libres la costa
<hollman_> y de paso a bebeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<sepirothem> hollman_, si hermano y un oldparr
<hollman_> no me diga mas!!!!!!!
<hollman_> iujuuuuu
<hollman_> yeah
<hollman_> quiero que sea 30
<sepirothem> jejejje
<tkw-one> se reunan para hablar de que?,... de mujeres, tecnologia, o de que???
<sepirothem> IngForigua... venga... cuando este libre planeamos una venida por quilla... pero que vengas todos
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, \o
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, super! pero nos tiene hospedaje xD
<IngForigua> ufffffffff
<IngForigua> pa vacacionar de una
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, pero será para el ubucon
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, IngForigua... listo hermano... para esa fecha puede ser... estamos a penas a hora y media
<tkw-one> SergioMeneses: deberia contestar en ves de \o que no tengo ni idea que significa.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, o.0 es un saludo :S
<IngForigua> jajajaaj xD
<IngForigua> tkw-one: o/
<tkw-one> se nota que ustedes son dinosaurios del irc.
<sepirothem> IoI
<IngForigua> dinosaurios respecto a que lo usamos mucho o a que somos chafados a la antigua
<tkw-one> respecto al lenguaje que usan....
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, jajaja
<tkw-one> que les cuesta escribir bunas noches, bienvenido, jajajaja, o lo que sea... pero en espanol y no en metalenguaje que yo por lo menos no entiendo.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, somos clasicos hermano
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, aaaa....
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, nice to meet you :D
<IngForigua> tkw-one: Hola muy buenas noches
<tkw-one> SergioMeneses: nice to meet you too
<tkw-one> jajaja
<IngForigua> jejeje
<tkw-one> eso ya estan empezando a dejar de ser dinosaurios.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, thanks! 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<tkw-one> your welcom
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, :D ....and what's up?
<tkw-one> jajaja, yo estuve en el colombo uno mesitos.. pero ya se me olvido casi todo... excepto los saludos basicos.. jajjja
<tkw-one> nothing, only to xpress my ideas
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, oks... don't worry
<tkw-one> yo tampoco me preocupo... ya que google traductor me asiste,, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, o0
<tkw-one> other wise,,,, what is the topic of the reunions in ubuntu meeting???
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, jajaja the Dinosaur return xD
<tkw-one> yes, the dinasaurius go whit you all place
<tkw-one> jajaja
<IngForigua> andresmujica: que mas viejo!!!!!!!
<andresmujica> buenas noches.. 
<tkw-one> eso si que todos entendamos... nada de meta lenguajes...jajaja 
<tkw-one> en fin hablamos .para que hablemos.
<IngForigua> huy madrugar a las 4 am que locha
<IngForigua> andresmujica: pingggggggg
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ping
<IngForigua> tiene cds de ubuntu entre sus cosas
<andresmujica> diga
<andresmujica> claro
<andresmujica> los llevo todos?
<IngForigua> cuantos/
<IngForigua> ?
<andresmujica> hmmm
<andresmujica> casi 200 yo creo
<IngForigua> a bien lo espero
<IngForigua> andres
<andresmujica> se los llevo temprano? o ud puede pasar a la oficina?
<IngForigua> ud tiene foema de colaborarme con qumar 100 cds
<IngForigua> a si sea 3 pcs
<andresmujica> nopi.. la verdad si mire el requerimiento pero estoy graves ... podria darle espacio y creo que hay un equipo que se podria usar para eso
<andresmujica> pero no hay quien se siente al frente...
<IngForigua> yo puedo
<IngForigua> pero unos 2 mas
<andresmujica> no se es si tengamos quemador...
<IngForigua> y le dijo a lina porras que me de mano
<andresmujica> si esta a las 7am mañana en la oficina lo dejo instalado y recomendado
<andresmujica> porque estoy en seminario de 8 a 18 ...
<IngForigua> yo paso a as 3 maso
<andresmujica> 3pm ??
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> me tocaria que nico lo instale porque yo no estaria... 
<IngForigua> Es que el man de la nacional no aparece y no se que hacer ya
<IngForigua> mis quemadores paila
<andresmujica> bueno, dejeme reviso ma°nana cuantos quemadores tenemos y si tenemos equipos y le aviso
<andresmujica> cual es su celu ?
<IngForigua> 3003008599
<IngForigua> yo le he marcado
<andresmujica> ahh si si lo tengo
<andresmujica> listo
<IngForigua> gracias
<HankScorpio> oeee
<HankScorpio> volví por acá, que se cuenta?
<Lamusj> Buenas noches, alguien ah tenido problemas con el flash player? es que entro a youtube y me sale el video en gris y el sonido normal 
<Lamusj> alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-16
<cyberalejo17> Hay alguien activo?
<azzurra> alguno sabe como configuro mi tarjeta de tv
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-17
<edwin> buenas
<Guest13159> buenas
<Guest13159> PUEDO PEGUNTAR ALGO
<Guest13159> BUENAS
<Guest13159> SI BUENAS ALGUIEN POR AQUI
<Guest13159> NECESITO SABER  SI YA SALIO LA VERSION 11
<Guest13159> DIJERON Q PA ABRIL PUEDEN DECIRMEN
<ElWuilMeR> 28/4 ;) 
<ElWuilMeR> !enter Guest13159 
<kubot> Guest13159: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<ElWuilMeR> !mayusculas Guest13159 
<kubot> Guest13159: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<ElWuilMeR> Guest13159, buenas tardes la versión 11.04 de Ubuntu sale oficialmente el dia 28 de Abril
<Guest13159> EN 12 , GRACIAS USTED ES MUY AMABLE, Y SI VI QUE AQUI DECIA QUE EN 12 DIAS, MUCHAS GRACIAS
<Andphe> :D
<joss> hola
<Guest37672> buenas
<Guest37672> alguien sabe como activar en el front panel en el 10.10 
<Guest37672> ???
<Guest37672>  alguien sabe como activar en el front panel en el 10.10 
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-09
<harry1> buen día
<pescamillam> buenas
<harry1> i'm back
<harry1> sry
<SergioMeneses> n0rman, saludos
<SergioMeneses> harry1, \o
<harry1> SergioMeneses: :*
<harry1> ey, don SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> harry1, hola
<harry1> estoy aquí peleando con un controlador de red cableada
<harry1> me ayudas?
<harry1> SergioMeneses: 
<harry1> SergioMeneses: 
<harry1> SergioMeneses: 
<harry1> SergioMeneses: 
<harry1> SergioMeneses: 
<harry1> ser
<harry1> SergioMeneses: 
<harry1> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> harry1, ando ocupado... solo pregunte, si alguien sabe le ayuda
<harry1> SergioMeneses: te conocí pobre :(
<SergioMeneses> harry1, lol
<SergioMeneses> donde nos conocimos?
<harry1> SergioMeneses: Harenson@dev-co
<harry1> jeje
<SergioMeneses> harry1, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> harry1, pero cuente el problema
<SergioMeneses> harry1, me extraña q no sepa como funcionan las cosas en el IRC ^^
<harry1> SergioMeneses: era por joderlo bb
<SergioMeneses> harry1, :*
<harry1> SergioMeneses: sino que cambié un controlador de la tarjeta de red cableada, pero cuando hago un "lspci -knn" y me aparece en la tarjeta => "Kernel modules: r8168, r8169"
<harry1> SergioMeneses: :*
<harry1> SergioMeneses: pero necesito quitar ese r8169 
<harry1> ya miré en el "lsmod" y sólo se carga el r8168, no sé ese otro por qué aparece ahí
<SergioMeneses> harry1, o0
<SergioMeneses> harry1, no tengo una respuesta para eso :S intenta en #ubuntu o #ubuntu-es
<harry1> SergioMeneses: he estado en ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> harry1, y q tte han dicho?
<harry1> SergioMeneses: nada que me ayude
<harry1> SergioMeneses: esto es lo que me ha servido
<harry1> http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/
<harry1> pero estoy en ese problema de que me aparece eso que te digo
<harry1> y ese no es problema para mí, el problema es que el pc no agarra la dhcp, entonces le hecho la culpa a ese r8169
<harry1> xD
<SergioMeneses> harry1, pero con ip estatica funciona?
<harry1> SergioMeneses: antes de hacer eso de esa guía que te pasé si lo intenté con ip static
<harry1> pero luego de hacer eso no
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> harry1, pregunta en #ubuntu-cl a ver
<harry1> SergioMeneses: ok, gracias bb :*
<harry1> listo, ya está bien ese texto
<harry1> ahora el problema es que el pc no agarra el internet :(
<harry1> jejeje
<harry1> poor harry
<SergioMeneses> harry1, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> harry1, seguro que tenes la interfaz activa?
<SergioMeneses> sudo service networking start
<SergioMeneses> ?
<harry1> SergioMeneses: ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> harry1, a veces cuando cambias cosas se desactivan xD
<harry1> listo
<harry1> bye
<harry1> gracias
<wilmer> buenas?
<wilmer> como saber si soy miembro activo de la comunidad ubuntu colombia? por favor
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, saludos
<wilmer> si señor buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, hiciste el proceso de membresia?
<wilmer> pues haber...no estoy seguro, tengo en mi bandeja de entrada wipesi@hotmail.com,un correo a su nombre donde invita a una especie de evento, nose si eso es ser miembro oficial o solamente por correo, ahora que si soy solo por correo necesito que por favor me indique que debo hacer para ser miembro oficial
<wilmer> gracias
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> si te llego el email es porq estas en la lista de correo
<SergioMeneses> pero entonces dudo que lo seas porque no recuerdas el proceso de membresia
<wilmer> si señor puede estar en lo cierto...
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, aqui estan los pasos para la membresia
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<wilmer> estoy satisfecho con el resultado de ubuntu en mi maquina, y mi deseo es ayudar a que mas gente lo conosca, gracias por el vinculo
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, excelente
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> guarda tambien este enlace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros/Tutorial#preview
<SergioMeneses> esos dos te ayudaran con la membresia
<SergioMeneses> recuerda q si tienes dudas puedes preguntar a la lista de correos
<wilmer> bueno, mirando...gracias
<wilmer> don sergio puedo preguntar por aca?
<wilmer> tengo dificultades con la suscripcion a launchpad...quien me puede colaborar por favor
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, en q paso?
<SergioMeneses> primero debes crear una cuenta de correo
<SergioMeneses> te recomiendo uses gmail en vez de hotmail
<SergioMeneses> y luego crear la cuenta en launchpad
<wilmer> gmail...ok uy hace rato no trabajo con ese...voy a ver como le hago para activarlo
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> es mejor deberias cambiar el de hotmail en la lista de correo por el de gmail
<SergioMeneses> para q te lleguen los mensajes en hilos
<SergioMeneses> y no por separado
<SergioMeneses> ....bueno es mi recomendacion
<wilmer> u
<wilmer> uy hace rato no accedo al correo del sena, y esta lleno lleno, lo puedo hacer por ahi? tiene la tecnologia google
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, si... me parece q usa algo basado en google
<wilmer> ya si señor...llego el codigo
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, registra el correo del sena a la lista de correos primero q todo
<SergioMeneses> y luego si continua con la membresia
<wilmer> como se crea el link a la pagina wiki por favor
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, primero debes registrarse en LP
<SergioMeneses> luego
<SergioMeneses> escribe en el navegador
<wilmer> no hay en youtube un youtube...?
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tunombre
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, no
<wilmer> ok
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplpo el mio es https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> esa es mi wiki
<wilmer> ok listo
<wilmer> voy
<SergioMeneses> wilmer, ya voy saliendo de la oficina
<SergioMeneses> hablamos luego
<SergioMeneses> cualquier inquietud pregunta por la lista de correos
<wilmer> bueno sr!!!
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-10
<vientosolar> Guenas
<sergiokof> vientosolar, hi
<vientosolar> tengo varios errores de este tipo: "Err http://archive.ubuntu-com oneiric-updates/main i386 Packages               
<vientosolar>   Algo raro pasó al resolver «archive.ubuntu-com:http» (-5 - No existe ninguna dirección asociada al nombre)"
<vientosolar> cómo los soluciono, solo actualizando los PPA?
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-11
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, entonces como le fue con el dpkg?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: shhhhhhhhh aca no
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-13
<forigua> SergioMeneses: 
<forigua> SergioMeneses: despierteeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<SergioMeneses> forigua, 
<SergioMeneses> cuenteme
<SergioMeneses> q paso?
<forigua> mande un privado
<tkw-one> ellos se aman..... seguro son espagnoletes... jajajaaj
<forigua> tkw-one: celoso?
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, omg
<forigua> privado a 20 lucaas
<forigua> jajajajaja
<forigua> chao
<tkw-one> jajaja, no gracias solo le hago a las damas.
<cyberplop> hola!
<cyberplop> hola algien sabe configurar el multitouch???	
<cyberplop> Alguien sabe como configurar un SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad, para que reconosca mas de tres dedos?
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-14
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, saludos!
<Naudy> buenas noches SergioMeneses 
<Naudy> saludos desde las costa del mar caribe
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, o0
<Naudy> +1
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, entonces despues del 20 viene por aca?
<Naudy> dios mediante ... 
<Naudy> la semana flisol 
<Naudy> por el 28 tengo esta en flisol caracas
<Naudy> asi estoy canalizando todo para esta alla el etre el 24 o 23
<Naudy> ese rango
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, ok excelente
<Naudy> yo al tener el boleto Caracas - San cristobal
<Naudy> pasar la frontera
<Naudy> es facil
<Naudy> lol
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, y el 27 tengo la invitacion para  1er Encuentro de Saberes tecnológicos de la  Academia de Softare libre
<Naudy> y el 28 flisol
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, eso donde es?
<SergioMeneses> lo del 27
<Naudy> lo 27 es a dos horas de caracas en maracay
<Naudy> por la academia Nacional de Software libre
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, aaa ok
<Naudy> http://www.suscerte.gob.ve/index.php/es/noticias-mppctii/1109-aragua-celebrara-el-1er-encuentro-de-saberes-del-software-libre
<Naudy> alli esta 
<Naudy> la info
<SergioMeneses> a ver
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, se ve bien
<Naudy> mira esto
<Naudy> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=327206220666597&set=o.269040603186019&type=1&theater
<Naudy> lol
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, si ya lo habia visto xD
<Naudy> lol
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  y como van los preparativos
<Naudy> para flisol alla?
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, la verdad me la he pasado tan ocupado que no he participado de a mucho
<Naudy> ok
<SergioMeneses> pero ya llevan el evento muy adelantado por lo q he leido en la lista
<Naudy> en parte
<Naudy> de cucuta los van realizar?
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, en la biblioteca publica
<Naudy> excelent
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, ++
<Naudy> seria excelente poder asistir al flisol de alla
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, jeje
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-15
<Lancha90> buen dia
<Lancha90> alguien que me pueda dar informacion de como ingresar a la comunidad oficialmente??
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<andrewilr92> por que me sale grub cuando intento iniciar sesion en ubuntu 11.-10???
<JoseC> La reunion es aqui o en meeting?
<andrewilr92_> por que me sale grub cuando intento iniciar sesion en ubuntu 11.-10???
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses: para usar ese concky hay que tener compiz ?
<JHOSMAN> Aun estan?
<JHOSMAN> A todos la reunion es por MEETING
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-08
<Adalid_Negro> Buenos dias
<sergiokof> hola Adalid_Negro 
<Adalid_Negro> Hola Sergio como estas?
<BartOC3> Buenas tardes don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, saludos
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, salgo a almorar nos vemos en un momento
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, volvi
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses que mas como van las cosas...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, bein bien por aca revisando emails 
<BartOC3> Oiga le recuerdo el email de UbuConLA
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si claro!... ando en eso 
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/LanzamientoUbuntu1304
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no se podia armar en el LTP?
<SergioMeneses> usualmente los lanzamientos se indexan en las release partys
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/ReleaseParty
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> no se porque dice ultima edicion por jhosman y esta como la deje
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno voy saliendo, BartOC3 nos vemos en la noche
<SergioMeneses> saludos a los demas
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hay ya subio al LTP el evento?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses a donde ??
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-09
<ofprieto> alo alo!! :D 
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-11
<IngForigua> SergioMenesesAFK: 
<BartOC3> IngForigua por aca...xD 
<IngForigua> BartOC3: oe
<IngForigua> no era hoy la reunion
<IngForigua> en santa mart
<BartOC3> Quede esperando al Directo... de Cetep..
<IngForigua> SergioMenesesAFK: 
<IngForigua> ahs
<BartOC3> pero creo que nos va tocarla hacer sin el jorge , usted y yo...
<IngForigua> SergioMenesesAFK: 
<IngForigua> oe
<IngForigua> saben que va pasar en 4 de mayo en bogota?
<BartOC3> nop..
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> BartOC3: El conciento de fito pae
<IngForigua> pae
<IngForigua> z
<IngForigua> uffff
<IngForigua> estaba desparchado en 4
<BartOC3> jaja no era el flisol ?
<IngForigua> Flisol?
<IngForigua> Ahhhh siiiiiiiii
<IngForigua> xDDDD
<BartOC3> lol 
<BartOC3> kkk
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses kiubo
<IngForigua> ole
<IngForigua> ha sabido algo de la gente de pamplona
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no porq?
<IngForigua> ahhhh
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua,  q va si ud dejo a Andreita sola =/ no le vuelvo a presentar niñas
<IngForigua> Andreita
<IngForigua> huy cual de todas
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> neh
<BartOC3> IngForigua SergioMeneses --> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200768714010481
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ese es fo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, 
<BartOC3> jaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> oe Fernando_Giraldo 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuando viene por aca?
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches Fernando_Giraldo 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses pero sus mama ni lo deja salir mas de las 9 pm
<IngForigua> pa que voy
<Fernando_Giraldo> SergioMeneses, BartOC3 IngForigua andresmujica Naudy kuadrosx DGUERRERO 
<IngForigua> mejor voy a medallo y me tomo unas con Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> de una
<IngForigua> jajajajajaja
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<Fernando_Giraldo> acabo de llegar de reunión de flisolmed
<BartOC3> 09 apenas me levanto para salir.. 
<BartOC3> xD
<Naudy> saludos Fernando_Giraldo  SergioMeneses , BartOC3 
<Naudy> etc, etc
<Naudy> lol
<BartOC3> Saludos Naudy
<Naudy> o/
<SergioMeneses> jajaja ese IngForigua con las q sale
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, anda como la gente q me pregunta porque ya no voy a mandar mas cds jeje
<Fernando_Giraldo> SergioMeneses, como es eso?
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya no va a mandar mas cds?
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, pero canonical, no yo
<SergioMeneses> yo solo escribi el mensaje
<BartOC3> naaa es SergioMeneses el de la vaina..xD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, jeje
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajaja esas con las q ud sale
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua1, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> esta ya invadiendo
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<IngForigua1> SergioMenesesAFK: 
<IngForigua1> que mas
<IngForigua1> sierto que SergioMeneses es mera niña?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, seguro
<IngForigua1> si o que SergioMenesesAFK
<IngForigua1> SergioMenesesAFK:  no le tenga miedo ese man le pega la mama
<SergioMenesesAFK> IngForigua1: seee
<nananana> jajajaja
<BartOC3> uy RMS por aca ...:S 
<BartOC3> se jodio esta vaina... RicharStallman
<RicharStallman> ole SergioMeneses ese sistema operativo te quita la libertad
 * SergioMeneses corre por agua bendita y un crucifijo
<RicharStallman> Sabias que tiene partes del nucleo que no son libres
<SergioMeneses> RicharStallman, yo ando usando centos como ud dijo
<RicharStallman> SergioMeneses deja de usar windows me
<SergioMeneses> pero si todo es gnu, santo padre
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<BartOC3> Santo padre perdonome que he pecado...
<RicharStallman> Naaaaa si no usa trisquel te vas al infierno
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> maricas desocupados
<RicharStallman> Traeme un par de mujeres libres y te perdono
<RicharStallman> Fernando_Giraldo: tambien has pecado hijo
<SergioMeneses> RicharStallman, pero ud si funciona? aun le compila?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses WIN
<RicharStallman> Hijo no atententenos contra la santa ley del CoC
<RicharStallman> Que nos expulsan
<RicharStallman> SergioMeneses
<RicharStallman> Verdad que su mama no lo deja salir mas de las 9 pm?
<SergioMeneses> RicharStallman, si
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ya casi tengo q apagar el pc
<RicharStallman> Que mal hijo en que te puedo ayudar
<RicharStallman> A mierda
<RicharStallman> me van a sacar
<andresmujica> alguien dijo estar violando la ley del CoC ??
<RicharStallman> No patron relajao
<RicharStallman> jajajaja
 * SergioMeneses mira a RicharStallman Fernando_Giraldo 
<RicharStallman> jajaja
 * andresmujica alistando botines con punta de acero
 * andresmujica y pica
<RicharStallman> jajaja
<RicharStallman> pere
<RicharStallman> patron
 * andresmujica practicando el /kick
<SergioMeneses> lol
<RicharStallman> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ubuntu
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "ubuntu" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> brbrbrbrbr
<RicharStallman> Okay de mejores lugares me han sacado como Ubuntucolombia
 * andresmujica /kick RicharStallman 
<SergioMeneses> eso si le dan vueltas a un asunto
<andresmujica> hahaha
<RicharStallman> del concilio d eubuntucolombia
<andresmujica> pero si no renueva
<SergioMeneses> RicharStallman, ud se fue
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, neh y por lo q hace andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> RicharStallman, 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<RicharStallman> Que fue hijo
 * SergioMeneses corre
<BartOC3> RicharStallman que hace por aca https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200768714010481&set=vb.1541564785&type=2&theater cc. SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso no lo pase por irc porque queda en log
<RicharStallman> BartOC3: No señor ese es mi hermano gemelo señorito
<SergioMeneses> que pensara Naudy q no es de -co
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  a mi mente solo viene una sola cosas cuando escucho en alguna parte la palabra Colombia.... y es en CAFE
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> jajajaja
<BartOC3> lol
<SergioMeneses> =)
<RicharStallman> Tengo poderes de super vaca
 * RicharStallman /kick andresmujica
 * RicharStallman alista las punta de acero
 * andresmujica alista las puntas DOBLES de acero
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> es que no vi 
<andresmujica> que se habia vuelto op
<RicharStallman> Hijo soy el amo del SL
<RicharStallman> Tengo poderes
 * andresmujica camina hacia una esquina mascando tabaco
 * andresmujica tararana jurujujurjur tararara laredo
<RicharStallman> :)
<RicharStallman> (22:22:22) ChanServ: (notice) You have been opped on #ubuntu-co by SergioMeneses
 * SergioMeneses solo mira a ubuntu-co-bot y piensa en andresmujica y RicharStallman como  novatos
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> by me, sure! take it literally
 * andresmujica aplicando a total cabalidad el CoC y dando ejemplo con el ejemplo depone las armas y se quita el OP ... 
 * andresmujica estudia detenidamente el kickban
<andresmujica> venga don RicharStallman 
<RicharStallman> jajajaja
<RicharStallman> Que fue patron
<andresmujica> y el verdadero RicharDStallman  no le ha pedido el nick
<andresmujica> jajajajaja
<andresmujica> LOL!!!
<andresmujica> jajajaajaj
<SergioMeneses> el me dejo el op
<andresmujica> a todos los asistentes se les informa que esto JAMAS antes se habia visto en este canal
<andresmujica> bueno de pronto alguna vez entre el hollman y de pronto el de canada...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, Fabian
<SergioMeneses> venga andresmujica si vio el email de fabian?
<SergioMeneses> eso es importante y no lo han hablado
<SergioMeneses> siguen peliando por la ciudad :S
<RicharStallman> Im back
<andresmujica> cual mail???
<SergioMeneses> el del dominio andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> por hay jhosman contesto con una de esas q le salen :S
<andresmujica> hmm el tiene pago dos años, un año que pague yo y el otro juilian...
<andresmujica> o eso fue el registro???
<andresmujica> cuando fue el correo?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hay le envie la copia del email
<SergioMeneses> hace dos dias
<andresmujica> no no me habia llegado, no me copio a mi fabian..
<andresmujica> igual hasta donde entiendo eso ya se habia migrado a los dns de jorge
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es el dominio creo
<SergioMeneses> si fabian lo envio a los administradores de la lista de correos creo
<andresmujica> ahhh
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si un pequeñisimo error
<SergioMeneses> por cierto andresmujica mire https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-sitioweb/+bug/1167476
<andresmujica> por resolucion veo que si funciona
<andresmujica> pero intento acceder y no me carga
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, DGUERRERO Fernando_Giraldo ↑↑↑↑
<andresmujica> a ud si le carga???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no nada
<SergioMeneses> hoy vencia
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> pero ahi si nuestro super webmaster la "#$"#$"$  porque si el recibio el correo debio actuar!!!
<BartOC3> wtf
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, los admins de hoy en dia jaja
<SergioMeneses> en la proxima plancha retomo un puesto en el concilio jeje
<andresmujica> ayy dios dame paciencia
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, tengase
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Flisol
<SergioMeneses> no hay wiki alguna del flisol 2013
<SergioMeneses> con razon q no encontraba donde registrar a cucuta lol
<BartOC3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Flisol/Flisol2013
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, y porque no esta indexada?
<SergioMeneses> me toca un dia de estos que ande trabajando en documentacion hacer una revision completa del mapa de la wiki
<andresmujica> en vez de preguntar arreglela SergioMeneses  duh!!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, neh!... prefiero preguntar para tener en quien pensar cuando este ponchado con eso
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-12
<BartOC3> Buenos dias SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, como vamos
<BartOC3> Bien bien aqui en la lucha... ya un poco descansado..!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, q bien jeje
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hay la saco del estadio el del domino :S
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-14
<andresPP> hola, alguien para una consulta sobre un portátil???
<andresPP> hola, alguien anda por acá???
<neox14ln> hola
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-08
<papachan> buenas noches
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-10
<JHOSMAN> Buenas
<BrayanBautista> que mas jhosman!!
<Ubuntero|11325> hola
<Ubuntero|11325> necesito ayuda
<Ubuntero|11325> instale Ubuntu 12.04
<Ubuntero|11325> desde windows en otra particion  del disco
<Ubuntero|11325> instalo perfecto  arranca la pantalla de  Usuario o invidato
<Ubuntero|11325> cuando entro al sistema operativo la pantalla se desconfigura
<Ubuntero|11325> y no puedo ver el escritorio  y se pone negra la pantalla con  varios lineas de color verde y a marillo  orizontalmente
<Ubuntero|11325> horizontal *
<Ubuntero|11325> hola ?
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-12
<marloncastillo> Hola buen tarde
<marloncastillo> sera que alguien me puede ayudar con una tarea que tengo sobre servidor apache
<marloncastillo> holaaaaaaa
<marloncastillo> sera que hay alguien que me pueda colaborar ??  les agradezco
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-13
<Ubuntero|92246> hola
<Ubuntero|92246> sera que alguien me puede ayudar
<Ubuntero|92246> tengo un inconveniente con la instalacion de xampp
<Ubuntero|92246> sera que no hay nadie por aca ??
#ubuntu-co 2015-04-06
<josue>  hola
<josue> tengo un portatil con particiones de autorecuperacion y no se cuales eliminar para que el sistema arranque por defecto con linux
#ubuntu-co 2015-04-08
<Ubuntero|89144> Hola
